# Best Airline/Pet Carrier to fly with Carley



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

I am looking at several airlines to fly with Carley:wub:....Southwest, United and American. This will be our first time to fly together. 

Does anyone have suggestions on which airline would be best?

What is your favorite pet carrier for flying? Carley weighes just under 4.5 lbs (soaking wet, and with clothes and bows on:HistericalSmiley 

Thanks!! I appreciate all suggestions!!


----------



## lilylee (Feb 20, 2014)

I've flown with my baby several times on Delta and American Airlines. Never any issues. Once they didn't even notice her and never charged me! We love our sleepypod atom. Perfect size and with plenty of pockets for everything. Lily loves traveling in it.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Southwest definitely is your best buy state-side.
Ask me about horror stories w/Delta---and don't book them whatever you do--unless your pup is a quiet one.


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

edelweiss said:


> Southwest definitely is your best buy state-side.
> Ask me about horror stories w/Delta---and don't book them whatever you do--unless your pup is a quiet one.


Sandi, Southwest has better prices because of luggage. The space under the middle seat is 19" x19" x 8.5" My soft side carrier is more than 8.5" and will not scrunch to that on both sides.... Any suggestions on carriers that fit on Southwest Flights?

Thanks so much!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I used an extra large Sturdi-bag---for 2 at once. It is very flexible. The stewardess asked me to move down to the window seat so it would not stick out & obstruct the window person. I declined. I said "I will just push it back a bit further---it has never been a problem before." She was ok w/that.:thumbsup:
Since you are traveling w/just one check to see if Sturdi has a flexible top in a smaller size than the one designed for two.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

I'm a big fan of sturdi-bag and they have a sale going on now I think. Sturdi Products for traveling pets... and their people! The Small or the Incognito would fit Carley well. 

SW has better prices than some other airlines. Most charge $125 each way. I just flew SW for 95 each way, but of course you want to compare your own ticket prices and theirs to decide.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I've flown almost every airline with my fluffs. Southwest is great -- especially with a small fluff that will be in cabin.

I've used just about every type of bag for under seat from Sturdi bag, Rolling I Go Too Bags, Sherpa Sports Bags, Wooflink Bags, etc., etc. Any and all of them work just fine. Any soft sided is great because it can be smushed to the size to fit under the seat.


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

CloudClan said:


> I'm a big fan of sturdi-bag and they have a sale going on now I think. Sturdi Products for traveling pets... and their people! The Small or the Incognito would fit Carley well.
> 
> SW has better prices than some other airlines. Most charge $125 each way. I just flew SW for 95 each way, but of course you want to compare your own ticket prices and theirs to decide.


Carina, were you able to fit your carrier under the seat of Southwest? They say in the middle seat, there is 19"x19"x8.25". I am concerned about the 8.25 " for height although Carley is 4.2 lbs.


Thank you so much!


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

Lacie's Mom said:


> I've flown almost every airline with my fluffs. Southwest is great -- especially with a small fluff that will be in cabin.
> 
> I've used just about every type of bag for under seat from Sturdi bag, Rolling I Go Too Bags, Sherpa Sports Bags, Wooflink Bags, etc., etc. Any and all of them work just fine. Any soft sided is great because it can be smushed to the size to fit under the seat.


Thank you Lynn!! I will check those bags out. :aktion033:


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

I am a fan of Sturdibags as well! I've flown with the large divided and the small...both worked out well. Emma is about Carley's size and the small is usually ok for her but you could also go with a large so she has more room to stretch out on a longer flight? They both fit fine under the seat. I think Southwest is the most reasonable as far as cost ($95 each way). I just flew SW last month and it went fairly well...I will say on the way back though, 3 different flight attendants gave me a tough time about having a dog with me (I actually had two dogs in the bag and they were extremely quiet the whole time!).


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

Bailey&Me said:


> I am a fan of Sturdibags as well! I've flown with the large divided and the small...both worked out well. Emma is about Carley's size and the small is usually ok for her but you could also go with a large so she has more room to stretch out on a longer flight? They both fit fine under the seat. I think Southwest is the most reasonable as far as cost ($95 each way). I just flew SW last month and it went fairly well...I will say on the way back though, 3 different flight attendants gave me a tough time about having a dog with me (I actually had two dogs in the bag and they were extremely quiet the whole time!).


Nida,
I looked on the strurdibag website and I cannot tell the difference on the small sturdibag and the small cube sturdibag. Do you know the difference and which one do you own? Also, regarding large and small, on the website they give dimensions in the box and out of the box.:blink::blink: I totally don't get that. Any ideas?


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Just got an e-mail from Sturdi Bag with this discount info: Sturdi Products is having a Christmas Sale, and select items are 25% off for one week on the website only. Sale starting at midnight PST on 12/18/2014 and ends midnight PST on 12/26/14*.
Copy and paste this discount code at checkout: CHRMAS2014. Sturdiproducts. com is their website.

I have a Sherpa Bag that worked well for our flight to Hilton Head on a small jet a couple of years ago. It's 8"Hx14"Lx10"W. Easily fit under the seat in front. Tyler's about 5-5.5 lbs.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I just flew SW last month and it went fairly well...I will say on the way back though, 3 different flight attendants gave me a tough time about having a dog with me (I actually had two dogs in the bag and they were extremely quiet the whole time!).
__________________Nida, I would lodge a complaint w/SW if that happened to me. If you have paid your fee & your pets are good there is no reason to just say "this is unacceptable behavior from a stewardess." JMHO


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Roo is a big guy (should be close to 9 lbs) and is very comfy in a large sturdi bag. I've flown with lots of bags, but the sturdi is my favorite. I love how it smushes to fit under the seat without crushing in on the dog.


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

puppydoll said:


> Nida,
> I looked on the strurdibag website and I cannot tell the difference on the small sturdibag and the small cube sturdibag. Do you know the difference and which one do you own? Also, regarding large and small, on the website they give dimensions in the box and out of the box.:blink::blink: I totally don't get that. Any ideas?


From the site looks like the small is 18"X10"X10" and the cube is 10"X10"x10". So the small is longer. 

In the box it is probably smushed down, out of the box it is popped up. They give you in the box maybe so you will know how big it is if you are traveling with it packed in luggage instead of a pup inside???


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

Snowbody said:


> Just got an e-mail from Sturdi Bag with this discount info: Sturdi Products is having a Christmas Sale, and select items are 25% off for one week on the website only. Sale starting at midnight PST on 12/18/2014 and ends midnight PST on 12/26/14*.
> Copy and paste this discount code at checkout: CHRMAS2014. Sturdiproducts. com is their website.
> 
> I have a Sherpa Bag that worked well for our flight to Hilton Head on a small jet a couple of years ago. It's 8"Hx14"Lx10"W. Easily fit under the seat in front. Tyler's about 5-5.5 lbs.


Thanks for the tip....but I tried the code and for some reason it did not work. :huh: Is it typed correctly above? Maybe it just for certain people. :blush:


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

IzzysBellasMom said:


> From the site looks like the small is 18"X10"X10" and the cube is 10"X10"x10". So the small is longer.
> 
> In the box it is probably smushed down, out of the box it is popped up. They give you in the box maybe so you will know how big it is if you are traveling with it packed in luggage instead of a pup inside???


Thanks Christy!!:thumbsup:


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

Snowbody said:


> Just got an e-mail from Sturdi Bag with this discount info: Sturdi Products is having a Christmas Sale, and select items are 25% off for one week on the website only. Sale starting at midnight PST on 12/18/2014 and ends midnight PST on 12/26/14*.
> Copy and paste this discount code at checkout: CHRMAS2014. Sturdiproducts. com is their website.
> 
> I have a Sherpa Bag that worked well for our flight to Hilton Head on a small jet a couple of years ago. It's 8"Hx14"Lx10"W. Easily fit under the seat in front. Tyler's about 5-5.5 lbs.


Susan, I just called them and the small sturdibag is not a part of that sale. That is why the code didn't work on that item. He did say that was the correct code though. :thumbsup:Thanks so much!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

puppydoll said:


> Thanks for the tip....but I tried the code and for some reason it did not work. :huh: Is it typed correctly above? Maybe it just for certain people. :blush:





puppydoll said:


> Susan, I just called them and the small sturdibag is not a part of that sale. That is why the code didn't work on that item. He did say that was the correct code though. :thumbsup:Thanks so much!!


Just saw this. Sorry it wasn't for the small bag. They've run a couple of sales within the last month or so. I had just cut and pasted what they sent.


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

Snowbody said:


> Just saw this. Sorry it wasn't for the small bag. They've run a couple of sales within the last month or so. I had just cut and pasted what they sent.


No need to apologize. Thanks for the code because I may have needed something else. :thumbsup:


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

I ordered the large sturdibag just a couple of days ago. I found a pattern I loved that would be perfect for both genders. It also was not on sale! BUT it will be here tomorrow already!! I requested standard mail but they sent it out 2 Day priority. I had tried a small Sturdibag for just McC back a year ago but felt it would be more comfortable for longer periods if it was bigger. She is 4.2 pounds. It's more about the length with our fur babies then the width. I will let you know how this works for both McC and Bimmer in the large together. I just loved the special edition patterns.


----------

